# TechRadar got their hands on one...



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.techradar.com/news/television/hands-on-virgin-media-tivo-box-review-912240

I was stuck in a meeting so didn't get to go and see.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Can't you sneak in after work and have a play 
or did VM bring it and take it back again ? 

I linked to that review before, but I'd like to see a review from a TiVo user,
if that reviewer had used a TiVo, he certainly didn't mention it, or make any comparisons.


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> http://www.techradar.com/news/television/hands-on-virgin-media-tivo-box-review-912240
> 
> I was stuck in a meeting so didn't get to go and see.


Does it say much? As I run NoScript and it warned me that the review linked in 15 other external web sites including crap like facebook....


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No malware I promise you. If you won't visit sites with OpenGraph links you're going to be a bit limited with your browsing options!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Can't you sneak in after work and have a play
> or did VM bring it and take it back again ?
> 
> I linked to that review before, but I'd like to see a review from a TiVo user,
> if that reviewer had used a TiVo, he certainly didn't mention it, or make any comparisons.


Hands-on at their place unfortunately. Patrick doesn't own a S1, no.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Other views: http://m.paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-virgin-media-puts-its-connected-tv-future-in-tivos-hands/


----------



## melmatic (Nov 24, 2009)

Pocket-lint review - http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/37064/virgin-media-tivo-box-unveiled

Virgin Media TV powered by TiVo unveiled and in-depth hands-on
EXCLUSIVE: Photos, screengrabs, the lot!

"It is, quite simply, stunning. Both super quick and intuitive, there's a raft of cunning technologies whizzing about behind the scenes that make for the most pleasant TV experience on the market today."


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> No malware I promise you. If you won't visit sites with OpenGraph links you're going to be a bit limited with your browsing options!


This website works perfectly with NoScript in place.

Needing to link in 15 external sites??


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Other views: http://m.paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-virgin-media-puts-its-connected-tv-future-in-tivos-hands/


Interesting little snippet in the last sentence

"its cable broadband network that goes up to at least 200Mbps."

so when is that being announced


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

hokkers999 said:


> Interesting little snippet in the last sentence
> 
> "its cable broadband network that goes up to at least 200Mbps."
> 
> so when is that being announced


July 2008


----------

